# Jess - the 'pass it along' dog



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

hi there  
im new here so just thought id share my border collie X with you all 
shes just over a year old and in that short time has been living on the streets, had 4 homes, been beaten and had to eat her dead sister to survive!

But now shes found a loving and very much permanent home with us,
hope you enjoy the pictures :thumbup:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

that is terrible
but looking at her now she looks so happy and well.
i love the last pic of her peeking in her bed:001_wub:

well done u for rescuing her:thumbup:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou  

She has most definitely turn out to be a cheeky one, i wouldn't swap her for the world. 

Can i just say your gsd is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

aww that poor little lady 

she looks so happy now though  :thumbup: love that first picture


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Glad Jess has now found a loving proper home!!

She looks lovely!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

thankyou all of you 

Shes not my friend at the moment, she had her vaccinations and was wormed this morning so according to her im the worse 'mummy' on the whole entire planet!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Good on you for coming to her rescue, she is beautiful:001_wub:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

JJAK said:


> thankyou all of you
> 
> Shes not my friend at the moment, she had her vaccinations and was wormed this morning so according to her im the worse 'mummy' on the whole entire planet!!


aww she'll forgive you soon enough with plenty of belly rubs


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> aww she'll forgive you soon enough with plenty of belly rubs


She wont let me anywhere near her i even got out the chocolate drops (it usually does the trick) but instead she went and sat on my other half's lap and hid her head inside his jumper....

She will love me when im back from [email protected] with treats, some new toys and dog food!!

anyways, she needs to love me...im the only one thats ever truly loved her


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Good on you for coming to her rescue, she is beautiful:001_wub:


Its taken alot of hard work to get her looking so well, she weighed 13kg when we got her, today she weighed in at nearly 19 :thumbup:
Its also taken a heck of alot of dedication to get her looking so happy, being able to be let off her lead and her to come back, it even took weeks before we could leave her and our jack russell together at home alone without her trying to kill him.
Shes still got a very long way to go as shes not great with other dogs and isnt keep on large groups or people wearing hoods/big jumpers....but shes a working progress, weve only had her since the beginning of march!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

From the look of her you are doing a brilliant job
My auntie has a rescue BC girl (abuse & neglect case) who is now healthy & confident, it's amazing what love & care does to an animal


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

JJAK said:


> Its taken alot of hard work to get her looking so well, she weighed 13kg when we got her, today she weighed in at nearly 19 :thumbup:
> Its also taken a heck of alot of dedication to get her looking so happy, being able to be let off her lead and her to come back, it even took weeks before we could leave her and our jack russell together at home alone without her trying to kill him.
> Shes still got a very long way to go as shes not great with other dogs and isnt keep on large groups or people wearing hoods/big jumpers....but shes a working progress, weve only had her since the beginning of march!


sounds like she's come along way in a short amount of time, keep it up hun your clearly doing a good job with her :thumbup:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

She is beautiful  She deserves nothing but happiness after what she has been through I can see you care very much about her.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> From the look of her you are doing a brilliant job
> My auntie has a rescue BC girl (abuse & neglect case) who is now healthy & confident, it's amazing what love & care does to an animal


It most certainly is....
Sadly though it still amazes me how anyone can neglect or beat an animal,
alot of the time they dont deserve it, i think people who are found to be doing so need a taste of their own medicine, see how theyd like to not be fed, have to live in a room filled with their own mess, or each time they moved/made a sound they got a punch. Theyd soon be in the same mind frame as their dog!!


----------



## simonsays (Apr 29, 2010)

omg that is unreal she looks the spitting image of my dog! but he is male ive been trying to figure out what he is crossed with forever do you know what jess is crossed with?


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

simonsays said:


> omg that is unreal she looks the spitting image of my dog! but he is male ive been trying to figure out what he is crossed with forever do you know what jess is crossed with?


Absolutely no idea!
alot of people have said she is border collieXGSD because of her ears, but some days you look at her and shes the spitting image of a lurcher. other days she goes all fluffy and looks like a real collie and sometimes she just looks like a mongral....sorry im of no help!

but were as much in the dark as you are!


----------

